# Almost there...



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Stay on target...










...Stay on target!


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL. Funny....

But, you know the adage: "Almost doesn't count, unless it's <fill in the blank>"


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

The guns... They've stopped!










Stabilize your rear deflectors. Watch for enemy fighters.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Team AXW?


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Team AXW?


About as effective, really.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Yahoo! You're all clear, kid.










Now let's blow this thing and go home!


----------

